# Hi!



## athicks (Jun 16, 2007)

Hi everyone. My name is Toby, I'm a student at UPENN in my junior year. I have always liked insects, especially mantids, but my hobby has been dormant for a few years (since HS maybe). I am also a photographer (check The Daily Pennsylvanian, My website and The DP Photoblog))

I am hoping to care for quite a few species as well as photograph them.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 16, 2007)

WoW impressive I must say. and Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Asa (Jun 16, 2007)

Hello. We have a lot of good photographers on this site.


----------



## athicks (Jun 16, 2007)

Excellent


----------



## robo mantis (Jun 16, 2007)

Welcome its nice to have photographers here.


----------



## Asa (Jun 16, 2007)

All photographers are nice.


----------



## Rick (Jun 16, 2007)

Welcome. Really racking up the posts huh?


----------



## athicks (Jun 16, 2007)

I was reading the site for a while before joining. Just making up for lost time!


----------



## jmac27 (Jun 17, 2007)

Welcome.


----------



## OGIGA (Jun 17, 2007)

Welcome! I hope you get into the hobby!


----------



## Way.Of.The.Mantis (Jun 18, 2007)

Welcome athicks :lol:


----------

